# It's Been a Stellar Week at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

**** Savings Alert: 25% Below Average Rate ***​*

*Annual FEBRUARY Fishing Special
2018*

*1-888-677-4868*

*Weekday Rates:* Mon. thru Thur.
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*Weekend Rates:* Fri. / Sat. / Sun.
(Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full- days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 736.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 600.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 564.00 Per Guest​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge "2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Specialâ€ Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

_*Disclaimer:*
â€¢	Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full-days of fishing - Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart.
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for February 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips)._

_________________________________________________________________

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
October 20, 2017

*It's Been a Stellar Week at Bay Flats Lodge - Capt. Chris Martin*
October fishing has been quite good for most all of our Bay Flats Lodge guests, and the weather has cooperated nicely. With the exception of just a couple cool frontal passages, fishing conditions have been comfortable with temperatures ranging from the middle 50â€™s to the lower 80â€™s. And with fall in the air, the fish seem to be exceptionally comfortable with everything, as well. The redfish have shown up in numbers and in size, and shall continue to provide some really fun fishing over the course of the next few months. The speckled trout, too, have been abundant so far this month, with limits being taken on an almost daily basis. The size of the trout arenâ€™t yet what weâ€™re commonly used to seeing this time of the year for our San Antonio Bay area, but we have seen a â€œBigâ€ on occasion and look for sizes to continue to increase as we round the corner into a little bit colder weather in the months ahead.

Higher than normal water levels are a common occurrence each October, and this year has been no exception to that rule. Water has been pushed way back into the marsh, which has opened up a lot of new opportunities for both the fish and our Bay Flats customers. Food sources are now available to the fish in areas that many times are not usually covered by water. And along shorelines where the water depth is usually measured in inches may now be measured in feet. This means that a lot of the fish that our guests are catching right now are often being found tight against the bank, or right up against the marsh grass in water thatâ€™s now a couple feet deep instead of just inches deep.

Tidal movement means water movement, and when water is moved so are the baitfish. A lot of our October redfish that have been caught out of schools of fish that are roaming the back lakes looking for their next meal to be flushed out of the flooded marsh on a falling tide. Trout and flounder are other gluttonous eaters that have also been taken in numbers during periods of water movement in these same areas. As long as the bait continues to be moved in and out of the back country due to high water levels, we should see fishing continue to be good tight against the shoreline and at the outside mouth of bayous and sloughs funneling water (and food) out of the back lakes.

Looking ahead to November we often anticipate some great trout action out over the open-water shell located out in the middle of San Antonio Bay. Large amounts of baitfish typically find their way to the shell this time of the year, and some really nice fish can be the result for those who take advantage of the opportunity. However, the oyster reefs of San Antonio Bay can sometimes be difficult to navigate it your donâ€™t know your way around the bay very well, so donâ€™t be afraid to look to the miles of shoreline outlining the southern end of the bay as a good alternative. The trout and reds will look to begin transitioning to muddy areas covered with grass just as soon as the water temperature starts to spike downward, so a lot of the back lakes are also good places to consider until things get really, really cold later on. If you havenâ€™t had a chance to fish much lately, now is a great time of the year to come enjoy all that our wonderful coastal waters have to offer. Until we talk again, have fun out there, and be safe!











_________________________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property​*

*â€œThe Reefâ€*​

Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.






_________________________________________________________________

*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Season​*
Muddy marshland may not portray an ideal setting for trophy deer to some, but knowledgeable and experienced hunters know that whitetails love wetlands. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Contact us today to learn more about our complete line of deer hunting services. We now have management bucks starting as low as $1,000 (Plus $200 guide fee - includes guide, skinning, and caping).






________________________________________________________________

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Saturday 50 % Precip. / 0.05 in *
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Partly cloudy skies late. High 84F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Sunday 90 % Precip. / 0.4 in*
Thunderstorms in the morning, then becoming mostly sunny late. High 82F. Winds NNW at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 90%.
*Monday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny skies. High near 80F. Winds NNW at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly sunny. High 79F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph.
*Wednesday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly sunny. High 77F. Winds N at 5 to 10 mph.
*Synopsis: *
Weak easterly flow early Friday morning will become more southeasterly and southerly through the day with a weak to moderate southeast flow persisting into Saturday. Isolated to scattered showers will be possible at times through Saturday. Scattered showers and thunderstorms are expected Saturday night through Sunday with a cold front pushing through the area Sunday afternoon. A strong northerly flow will occur in the wake of the cold front Sunday night into Monday. Small craft advisories will likely be needed Sunday night into Monday with the strengthening offshore flow and elevated seas. Northerly flow will weaken slightly Monday night into Tuesday. Another cold front will increase the offshore flow to moderate to strong levels again Tuesday night. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 79.0 degrees
Seadrift 75.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 77.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Watch Our Deer Hunting Video*





*See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 13*

Pic 13


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Hall of Fame kind of day*

At Bay Flats Fishing Lodge, we have so many different types of fishing venues from back lakes, open bay reefs, sloughs, drains, flats, bays, and some of the best low country delta marsh fishing so close to the lodge. www.BayFlatsLodge.com or call toll free 1-888-677-4868


----------

